# Sad news



## kweinert (May 2, 2019)

Just received word that my Dad passed.

It wasn't unexpected and I'm glad he went quietly.

We'll be headed back to Ohio in the next day or so, depending on arrangements and when family can get there.

Reactions: Sincere 19


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 2, 2019)

My thoughts are with you and your family. So sorry to hear this news, it's never easy.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## FLQuacker (May 2, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers. Safe travels to the Family as well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (May 2, 2019)

Condolences.. prayers with you and family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Herb G. (May 2, 2019)

Sending my condolences. I lost my Dad 30 years ago.
It's never easy losing a family member.
Godspeed my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 2, 2019)

So sorry to hear. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2019)

I'm sorry Ken, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 2, 2019)

So sorry for your loss... losing parents is one of the tough parts of life.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 2, 2019)

It's never easy to lose a loved one. Especially a parent.
My sincere condolences to you and those who loved him.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (May 2, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family. I only live a couple hours away so if there is something I can help your family with during this time, please let me know. My schedule is very flexible. Have a safe trip. God bless you and your family.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 2, 2019)

Having lost both parents decades ago, I totally understand. God speed! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 2, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Ken, safe travels...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2019)

Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (May 2, 2019)

Bummer, Ken, really sorry to hear it. Even if "expected" it's still a big blow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bob Ireland (May 2, 2019)

Terribly sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (May 2, 2019)

Sorry for your loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 2, 2019)

My deepest condolences Ken.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (May 2, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Ken

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 2, 2019)

Ken, God's speed and safety on your trip. Condolences to you and your family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (May 2, 2019)

Sorry for your loss, will be praying for your family and ask God to lift you up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## drycreek (May 3, 2019)

Sorry for your loss

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (May 3, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (May 3, 2019)

CWS said:


> Thoughts and prayers for you and your family. I only live a couple hours away so if there is something I can help your family with during this time, please let me know. My schedule is very flexible. Have a safe trip. God bless you and your family.



I have a nephew that lives in the Columbus area.

My youngest sister and her family live only about 5 miles from Mom and Dad's and they've been a tremendous help in all of this.

Thank you for your offer, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Wildthings (May 3, 2019)

So sorry. Our prayers are with you and your family

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (May 3, 2019)

kweinert said:


> Just received word that my Dad passed.
> 
> It wasn't unexpected and I'm glad he went quietly.
> 
> We'll be headed back to Ohio in the next day or so, depending on arrangements and when family can get there.



Ken we mourn with you and your family in the passing of your dad. We'll say a prayer or two on your behalf for safe travels and comfort in this time of loss. - Clay

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (May 3, 2019)

Sorry to hear Ken. I know where you are. I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts. May you and all your family be safe during this time of loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (May 3, 2019)

Prayers Ken......be safe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

